# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Unverträglichkeit schweres Widerstandtraining und Downhill?

## stephan-

Hallo, 
der Thread hier richtet sich ausschliesslich an die Leute, die hohe Lasten in Form von Eisen bewegen bzw. hart im Bereich von Maximalkraft trainieren. 
Habe beobachtet, dass ich, seitdem ich wieder schwer trainiere mit geringer Wiederholungszahl, deutlich schlechtere Hand-Ausdauer beim DH fahren hab. Kommt irgendwem hier (vorallem mankra mit >250kg Kreuzheben?!) das Problem bekannt vor oder red ich mir da was ein?

----------


## mankra

+250kg, die Zeiten sind aber lange vorbei, lange vor der DH Zeit. Heute zieh ich um die 150kg, und die kommen mir schon schwer vor.....und ich nehm fürs Kreuzheben Zughilfen, da ich zuwenig Griffkraft hab und die Finger der limitierende Faktor wären.

Die Frage ist, was vestehst Du unter geringen WH Zahlen?
3-5, 6-10, 10-15?

Wenns nur mit geringen WH trainierst, kann es schon sein, daß die Kraftausdauer wieder schlechter wird. Und/oder der Muskel sich schneller aufpumpt.

----------


## stephan-

Ich hebe meistens 5er Sätze. Bei Klimmzügen bin ich auch in dem Bereich, weil mehr noch nicht geht. Langhantel-Rudern hingegen zw. 8-12 Wiederholungen.

Zughilfen möchte ich nicht verwenden, da ich auch mehr Griff- und Unterarmkraft haben will bzw. eben die Unterarme fordern will. 

Dir sind solche Probleme also nicht bekannt, was? 
Werde es wohl mal mit mehr Wiederholungen probieren bzw. einfach ein geringeres Gewicht am Ende des Training mal über einige Minuten statisch halten. Vielleicht auch mal einen Gripper bestellen, den ich mit vielen Wiederholungen nutze.. 
Hatte gehofft, du hättest nun "DIE" Antwort/Lösung für mich gehabt.  :Big Grin:  Hätte dir sonst auch eigentlich nur eine PN geschickt, aber diese Funktion hast du ja leider ausgestellt, darum der Thread.  :Smile:

----------


## Sanchez

du wirst so schön werden stefan! trainier lieber kraftausdauer dann hast beim dh fahren keine probleme oder geht ohne bizeps bei den weibern nix?

----------


## mankra

> Zughilfen möchte ich nicht verwenden, da ich auch mehr Griff- und Unterarmkraft haben will bzw. eben die Unterarme fordern will.


Gibt dazu 2 Philosophien: 
Bei Kniebeugen keine Kniebandagen (hab ich auch nie genommen, da zu umständlich), kein Zughilfen, Barfußlaufen, etc. damit alle Muskeln sich gleichmäßig entwickeln
Oder:
Gezielt die gewünschten Muskeln trainieren und wenn andere Muskeln der limitierende Faktor sind, diese zu Unterstützen.
Meine Meinung: Bei Latziehen, Klimmzüge, etc. brauch ichs auch net, aber beim Kreuzheben, wo man eh nur ein paar Sätze macht und eher wenig WH, will ich den unteren Rücken trainieren und nicht von der Fingerkraft einbremsen lassen.

Du Trainierst im typsichen Muskelaufbau Bereich. Das paßt im Prinzip eh. Nur damit halt auch der Pumpeffekt trainiert, aber nicht der Abtransport der verbrauchten Phosphate, usw. Kann schon sein, daß damit sich schneller Laktat aufbaut.

Mach als letztes eine Isolationsübung mit viele WH als Abschluß dazu, z.B. 100er Sätze. Somit Trainierst den Kraftausdauerbereich gut dazu.

----------


## stephan-

Jo, so hatte ich mir das eh schon überlegt. Ich habe ja bisher eh keine Probleme mit der Griffkraft, somit nutze ich auch keine Zughilfen - das wäre höchstens um dem Unterarm weniger zuzumuten. Also erstmal keine Option, bis er Probleme macht beim Training.Das mit vielen Wiederholungen am Schluss klingt ganz gut, das werd ich wohl mal probieren.  :Smile:

----------

